# Fluid Chart - low fluid any help please?



## evasmum

I had a scan yesterday at 25 weeks and my deepest pool of Amniotic Fluid was 3.6cm which my Ob said is at the lowest end of normal on the chart.

In my hospital they do not use the AFI chart  does anyone have a copy of the chart she would be talking about, not the Amniotic Fluid Index but one which shows correct fluid levels by deepest pool?

Can anyone point me in th right direction or offer any reassurance? :flower:


----------



## leeni

didnt want to read and run.. i don't have the chart figures i'm sorry. 
i do know that the fluid levels are a snapshot.. and that they can go up and down all the time.. so try not to be disheartened by low fluid level.. as it's still in the normal range, and can most likely go back up again. xx
my membranes ruptured and i lost fluid- so am familiar with checking levels, but my levels are in normal range again- they are sure i have resealed. try not to worry too much x


----------



## evasmum

Thanks Leeni and good luck with the rest of your pregnancy


----------



## Lottie86

Jen, in the main scan rooms in the scanning dept the chart is on the wall behind the sonographer so you could always take a pic of it when you are next in (not much help for now I know). I've not seen it anywhere online though but if I come across it anywhere I'll post the link. 


I hope everything is going well for you, I often think of you and Eva xxx


----------



## evasmum

Thanks so much Lottie - I saw a chart in the scan room I was in, I should have asked more questions when I saw the Obstetrician, it's not until you start googling you start to question things - it is all worrying isnt it.

Congratulations on the birth of your daughter Iona, she is beautiful, I hope she is doing well, you chose a lovely name xxx


----------



## georgebaby1

Hey hun try not to worry as you get further along your pregnancy your fluids become less anyway. I know this as i was induced due to low fluids at 38 weeks, my lo was perfect and this hadnt effected him in anyway. did they check the blood flow through the cord?, did you have a ctg or anything to check los heart rate? did they give you a repeat scan?. 
i was diagnosed with lo fluid at 35 weeks it was 3.2cm then i then had scans every week untill 38 weeks where it was 2.9cm they decided to induce me as i was past the 37 week mark and my lo was measuring quite big. if you want to ask me anything i will try and answer but only have my experience to go on, try not worry it shouldnt be serious just something to keep an eye on.


----------



## NashiPear

Do you know what your total AFI was? I have a small bell curve chart that is on my sonographers report and I can let you know what the average AFI is for 25 weeks (approx). The reason that I know this is that I had pprom at 22 weeks and started to leak and lose amniotic fluid. Luckily (and supposedly unlikely), I have managed to stop leaking and still have normal levels. 

I would say at 25 weeks and with the deepest pool being what you say it is, it is something to keep an eye on, but not panic about. Are they doing another scan soon? Ask to see your baby practice breathing (in the amniotic fluid) and ask them if there is fluid in the lungs and bladder. These are all very reassuring signs and should help you to take some comfort. In the meantime, drink plenty of water and try to get as much rest as you can and avoid caffeine. The fluid can be replenished and this can help.

I just had a look at my chart. It is small and not every increment is included, but around 26 weeks the lower part of the bell curve (below 5%) is 7.5cm. I am guessing that at 25 weeks it is closer to 7cm. You work this out by adding all 4 of the pools that they calculate together (so your deepest pool of 3.6cm plus the other 3 measurements. Average is about 11-11.5cm for 25 weeks. I hope this info helps you out and you don't worry too much.


----------



## evasmum

Thank you very much ladies.

The obstetrician did check the heart rate and blood flow through the cord which was all fine, I have to go back a week tomorrow to check again so am just holding out for that.

I donot know my AFI, I know there is a lot more info on the net about that, she just wrote my deepest pool was 3:6cm.

Thanks for your replies :hugs:


----------



## NashiPear

Good luck Evasmum. Unless there is a big difference in all 4 of your pools, like less than 1cm, I am sure it will be fine. 3.6cm is almost half the needed amount! I am exactly on average and my deepest pool is only 1cm bigger than yours (but should be a little more as I am a little further along). 

Hopefully they are just being extra cautious, which although it makes us worry and stress, at least we know we are getting good care. Best wishes for tomorrow. Let us know how you go.


----------



## babyhopes2323

Thank you for this thread.. the doctors here have me worried silly, ive been given two shots of steroids incase she has to delivered p0rematurely, my totally AF index is 7.5 cm and even then they expect it to be around 12 and have me on ctg etc and my baby is breech at the moment and i cant feel her movements often which they put all down to low fluid levels. i now have an appointment tomorrow morning at a hospital where they do incubators incase she has to be delivered..; does drinking water really help??? im trying to lay on my left hand side as much as possible as this is supposed to increase blood flow to LO.

i just wanted to say if you were here and they said your total measurement was 3.6, youd have had your baby.. i dont know why they are so scared out here but since sh said your deepest pool is 3.6 then definitely youve got more in the other pools.. they could find only 3 pools for me..xxx hope you get some news soon, please do keep us updated.:hugs:. im worried silly about my lo here xx


----------



## NashiPear

If you are worried about your fluid levels, you can have a look at some information about pprom (preterm premature rupture of membranes). Often with this women lose all or most of their fluid. Even then they try to monitor (quite a lot) as it is high risk, but they still don't tend to deliver unless the baby and/or mother is in danger. They just watch closely. This is what I went through at 22 weeks and am still going through now, although my case is very strange. I had it due to too much fluid (polyhydramnios), so my fluid levels haven't dropped too low yet. 

Please don't worry too much about what you read if you haven't got pprom because it is high risk (infections and the like), but most of these women have little to no fluid (usually a lot less than what we are talking about here), but they do have some good suggestions for trying to increase fluid levels.


----------



## Clarecv3

Hi ladies

I am in the same boat I am 22 weeks on saturday and the afi is 4.4 and I am so scared x 

Saw a specialist yesterday and all the organs appear fine and i am going for a more detailed cardiac exam tomorrow and I am petrified.

Anyone know of someone who has low levels this early and baby was fine


----------

